# Изготовление грифа для баяна



## milongo (21 Дек 2011)

Лежит дома баян московский заказной цельнопланочный, звонкий, хороший звук, вот только гриф отсутствует. Вопрос: возможно ли изготовление нового грифа для него в Москве или найти мастера, который смог бы это сделать, если это реально. Если нет ,то что ещё можно придумать? Жалко, лежит без дела. Буду рад любым советам. Спасибо.


----------



## ze_go (21 Дек 2011)

трёхрядка?


----------



## milongo (22 Дек 2011)

Трёхрядный


----------

